# My manueli has a worm



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

As you can see in the pictures the worm coming from its anus. Bright red appearance, can assume that would be from the hosts blood. The worm curls over on itself, dont know if that will help in ID. I need a teatment w/ as littlle stress as possible on my manny.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im no expert in worms but couldnt you manually pull the worm out?


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Prazipro is a parasite killer and alos safe for your filter elements cheap also 3-5 dollars should take care of it in one treatment


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Prazipro is a parasite killer and alos safe for your filter elements cheap also 3-5 dollars should take care of it in one treatment


prazipro is meant for certain protozans, its not a cure all.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

does your manny have a bump or two coming from its body.. i have a feeling that my mannys got some kind of worn or parisite in it also


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im pretty sure this is camallanus worm. By all research ive been doing its pretty serious








Teatment seems to vary. Found no documsntation of treating piranhas. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Now I need to somehow get my hands on some levamisole. Do I contact a vet about this? This reallyc sucks


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok so I know where I can score some 7.5% levacide. Now I need to know which form to get? Do i get the injectable??


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

to my knowledge, I have never had a P with this problem. Could you inject the meds into a piece of shrip or something. I would not even know how to properly calculate the corect dosage. I hope everything works out though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

from what im reading you are supposed to dose the tank w/ 1.5ml of this levacide for each 7.5l of water.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Where did u get the Manny


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> Where did u get the Manny


Thats not important. This is the 1st time the worm presented itself in the month I owned him, so its safe to say that the person who I bought the manny from did not know it had camallanus.


----------

